# Where is the bull red leader post? How-to?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I could've sworn there was a post with bull red leader making ideas...and after searching, I can't seem to find it.

I'm trying to provide my father in law with some ideas to make his own.

Thanks


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

sharkchum has posted instructions and diagrams many times. Try his posts.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Thanks
I couldn't remember the author


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

there was this not long ago...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1131530&highlight=rigging


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Here was the Sharkchum diagram I was looking for:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=10712889&postcount=26

I normally don't target bull reds, but end up catching them on my shark leaders. I am trying to get my gear organized and figured I'd help my father in law make a few bull red leaders because he enjoys catching them.

Any other leader ideas for bull reds, I'm all ears!

Thanks for the help!

Shawn


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the weed eater line leaders, easy on the hands, and long lasting bull red catchers. I have had some of mine 15 years.
Big sharks, over 4', can bite through them saving you line and hassle if your a bull red fisherman.
I get the blue .065" line. Start with about a 6" longer for knots than you want. Then tie a circle hook of your preferred size on, then make an overhand knot about 8" up and slip a bead on. Then a large heavy duty swivel or the sinker of your choice on. Slip a bead on, then make a knot about 8" from the end, and tie a swivel on the end.
Mine end up being about 34" long or there about. I use uni knots on the ends.
No crimp pliers are needed, just a sharp knife, and they are easy on your hands when leadering a bull red a shore.
You will have a swivel to tie your line to, a short stretch of leader line, a knot a bead a weight/snap swivel a bead on a longer stretch of leader line, a knot a short stretch of leader line and a circle on the end.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Would suggest a figure 8 knot for your stopknots instead of overhand if you are not using crimps.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I looked at the diagram and what is costal lock swivel snap?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

This is a coastlock


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Shawn ! That was what I've been using, I just called them snap swivels. LOL.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Ive seen them broken from sharks and tarpon.


----------

